# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  ©¦¦© ماذا يعني مفهوم الفيدرالية©¦¦©

## هيثم الفقى

أورد الباحثون وخبراء السياسة تعاريف عدة لمفهوم الفيدرالية، تتقارب جميعها بالمعنى والمضمون، وترسم صورة مقبولة لشكل الدولة التي تتصف بجملة من التنوع العرقي والمذهبي والتركيبة السياسية المتعددة الميول والاتجاهات المتعارضة، حيث ينبثق تحقق نظام الاتحاد الفيدرالي الذي يكفل التعايش الإنساني القائم على أسس الوحدة والتعاون والتوافق والهدف المشترك.

ومن هذه التعاريف: 

* الفيدرالية: تعني المشاركة السياسية والاجتماعية في السلطة، وذلك من خلال رابطة طوعية بين أمم وشعوب وأقوام، أو تكوينات بشرية من أصول قومية وعرقية مختلفة، أو لغات أو أديان أو ثقافات مختلفة وذلك في نظام اتحادي يوحد بين كيانات منفصلة في دولة واحدة أو نظام سياسي واحد – مع احتفاظ الكيانات المتحدة بهويتها الخاصة من حيث التكوين الاجتماعي، والحدود الجغرافية، واللغة والثقافة، والدين إلى جانب مشاركتها الفعالة في صياغة وصنع السياسات والقرارات، والقوانين الفيدرالية والمحلية – مع الالتزام بتطبيقها – وفق مبدأ الخيار الطوعي، ومبدأ الاتفاق على توزيع السلطات والصلاحيات والوظائف كوسيلة لتحقيق المصالح المشتركة، وللحفاظ على كيان الاتحاد.

وفي تعريف آخر: الفيدرالية هي نظام قانوني يقوم على أساس قواعد دستورية واضحة تضمن العيش المشترك لمختلف القوميات والأديان والمذاهب والأطياف ضمن دولة واحدة تديرها المؤسسات الدستورية في دول القانون. 

* الفيدرالية: نظام سياسي من شأنه قيام اتحاد مركزي بين مقاطعتين أو إقليمين، أو مجموعة مقاطعات وأقاليم، بحيث لا تكون الشخصية الدولية إلا للحكومة المركزية مع احتفاظ كل وحدة من الوحدات المكونة للاتحاد الفيدرالي ببعض الاستقلال الداخلي، بينما تفقد كل منها مقومات سيادتها الخارجية التي تنفرد بها الحكومة الاتحادية، كعقد الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات أو التمثيل السياسي، ويكون على رأس هذا الاتحاد، رئيس واحد للدولة هو الذي يمثلها في المحيط الدولي.

والفيدرالية كمفهوم حقوقي ونظام سياسي، هو في الواقع، توفيق أو توليف بين ما هو متناقض في بعض المفاهيم، وفي عناصر بنية النظام، أي بين الاستقلالية والاندماج، وبين المركزية واللامركزية، وبين التكامل والتجزئة. وفي بعض الأنظمة الفيدرالية بين القومي وشبه القومي ، إذ يتخذ النظام الفيدرالي أشكالاً مختلفة وفقاً لتراكيب السكان والكيانات المتحدة – القومية، العرقية، التاريخية، اللغوية، أو الدينية … إلخ، هذا إلى جانب تكوينات اتحادية سابقة لأمم وشعوب وأقوام وأديان مختلفة، كما في الاتحاد السوفيتي (السابق) ويوغسلافيا وجيكوسلوفاكيا. 

* الفيدرالية: نمط أو شكل من أشكال الأنظمة السياسية المعاصرة، وتعني وحدة مجموعة أقاليم أو ولايات أو جمهوريات (دويلات) في إطار الارتباط بنظام المركزية الاتحادية، مع التمتع بنوع خاص من الاستقلالية الذاتية لكل إقليم. فالنظام الفيدرالي يضمن للقوميات حق إدارة أمورها بنفسها، مع بقائها ضمن دولة واحدة. والأقاليم أو الولايات المكونة للدولة الاتحادية تعتبر وحدات دستورية، لا وحدات إدارية كالمحافظات في الدولة الموحدة، ويكون لكل وحدة دستورية نظامها الأساسي الذي يحدد سلطاتها التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية، ولكن الدستور الاتحادي يفرض وجوده مباشرة على جميع رعايا هذه الولايات، بغير حاجة إلى موافقة سلطاتها المحلية. 

الفيدرالية أو الاتحاد الفيدرالي، ليست فقط بنية سياسية، بل اقتصادية واجتماعية وثقافية أيضاً، تتطلب تعاوناً وثيقاً بين سائر المؤسسات والجماعات والأفراد في الكيان الاتحادي، بما يضمن تعزيز وتطوير الاتحاد من جهة، واعتماد قوانين وآليات تؤمن الحفاظ على هوية وحقوق الأطراف المكونة للاتحاد. ومن جملة التعاريف الواردة هذه، يبرز تعريف آخر يفيد أن: 

- (الفيدرالية هي استقلال داخلي ضمن الدولة الواحدة والسلطة المركزية الفيدرالية وعلى أساس المساواة).

وطبعاً في النظام الفيدرالي يكون لشعب الإقليم حق الاستقلال الذاتي وحق المشاركة في إدارة الشؤون المركزية، ومثل هذا النظام موجود في أمريكا وسويسرا والمكسيك وماليزيا وغيرها من الدول. ولهذا يمكن القول بأن الفيدرالية هي صيغة متطورة للعلاقة بين الشعوب وهي تنظيم في إدارة الدولة.

----------

